# 2011 cruze problems



## villian69 (Nov 8, 2013)

took my 11 cruze in for a coolant smell and they replaced leaking water pump and coolant reservoir vent tube.....well now it takes forever for the car to heat up and there is a ticking somewhere ....i think the top of my engine.....they also changed my oil ....what the ****


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah what the ! Man all I can suggest to you is that you need to get over your paranoia and get on with it , get some rest and do not worry about what might happen . 

Given many things can and do transpire with the 2011 . 
You are covered with the 5 year 100.000 mile drive train warranty ..


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Lack of heat is indicator of air in the system. Take it back and have them bleed it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

villian69 said:


> took my 11 cruze in for a coolant smell and they replaced leaking water pump and coolant reservoir vent tube.....well now it takes forever for the car to heat up and there is a ticking somewhere ....i think the top of my engine.....they also changed my oil ....what the ****


Hi villian69

We recognize your frustration with this situation and apologize that your Cruze now has a noise and takes longer to heat. If you'd like for us to document your concerns within our system please let us know. In order to do so, we'd just need your name, VIN, mileage, contact info and dealership. Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Amber N. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## kobowm (Jan 22, 2013)

Air in the system for sure. The ticking is your injectors. That's normal. Unless you had amsoil in your car, who cares if they changed it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## krystasKRUZE11 (Dec 2, 2013)

I recently brought my 11 Cruze LT in for the same smell, turns out it was the water pump. Two days later I had to go back to have them leak the system for air pockets. A day later my car was heating up but when I would stop, my car would cool off and blow cold air. I called my dealership this morning and they said something about coolant in the heater core? My car was making the ticking noise too. I just know three trips to the dealership a week is starting to become an inconvenience. I have an appointment Wednesday, hopefully it gets figured out or this will be my last GM product!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The 1.4T engine in the Cruze simply doesn't generate a lot of excess heat. Cooling off while idling and running the heater with the blower on 3 or 4 will cool the engine down.


----------



## krystasKRUZE11 (Dec 2, 2013)

My car always heated up fast and stayed heated up. With it being very cold here now, I can't have my car blowing cold air!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah unfortunately. If it's not the thermostat then obermd is correct. I accidentally let my car idle 10 mins(started the car and had a situation happen where I needed to run back in side) and it only moved 2 tick marks from cold. It took 3 mins of driving to toast me out after that long idle. I guess remote start is not as high on my list of priorities anymore. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey krystasKRUZE11,

I understand your concern on your Cruze. If you need any assistance or would like us to follow up with the dealership, feel free to PM me your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and involved dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## krystasKRUZE11 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well Roadside Assistance had my car towed to the dealership because my reservoir burst all over the parking lot where I work. Now I'm waiting on a word from the dealership.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

krystasKRUZE11, 

Oh no! Please be sure to keep us posted. As Johnathan stated, we are here if you need assistance. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Imperial LTZ (Jun 13, 2011)

*2011 cruze*

I have had my 2011 cruze ltz rs for nearly 3 years now with very few problems. Recently, my car started making a noise that reminded me of the movie War of The Worlds. It was the compressor. Try to isolate where the sound is coming from. Does turning the a/c fan on and off change the noise? If the sound changes in frequency as you increase the a/c fan speed it may be something stuck in the fan. While your car is making the noise carefully feel around the engine to see if you can locate it. In my car you could feel the noise in the tubing in the front passenger side of the engine compartment. That was two weeks ago and, just yesterday is was in for a new water pump. I did regap my spark plugs (only one was off by 1mm) a few months ago because I thought it was misfiring but, it turned out that you shouldn't use less than 89 octane with a turbo. Even with these issues, the cruze is still leaps and bounds better than my '05 Honda civic, which ended up with a blown head gasket (a problem Honda knew about but refused to recall.)


----------

